# Remix FTW!



## Zroxx (20. Januar 2011)

Hey Community!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach genialen remixes. So etwas in der Art (video ignorieren ;P) -> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related Das ist ein genialer Remix des Donau Walzers.   
Falls jemand noch weitere Remixes in der Art findet, oder noch besser, eine Webseite die alle möglichen Remxes enthält, dann wäre ich euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr sie postet.

MfG,
Zroxx


----------



## Beckenblockade (21. Januar 2011)

Das ist kein Remix sondern irgendein Kerl, der das Ganze lautmalerisch singt. 
Mit einem Stormtroopergif. 
Käm in der Grundschule bestimmt super an.


Link zu einer Website, die alle möglichen Remixes enthält:
>klick<


----------

